# Wamplers Lake M&G/Tournament, Sat. Dec 27



## blutoe (Dec 6, 2008)

is it still on for tommrow? if it is ill be there with 3 others........john


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

if its not raining hard in early morn then ill be there ! with my cuz and will be at jerrys for lunch probably fishing out front 10 ft looking for the 15-20 ill be in orange camo and pulling a kids sled with 2 buckets attached and auger on top - cya


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

im out, too much rain for my taste, that and the thought of a dance from any buss boy is too much for me to risk.


----------



## sabbott (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll probably head up there around lunch. I'll have my fishing stuff. If we get the wind they say, it could be a real mess if all the snow is off the ice. The ice should definately be OK. We did not get that much rain. Hopefully just enough to melt the 4-5 inches of snow and slush.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

well, you wont need a coat.:lol:


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

So who ice fished in this spring time weather today.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i missed the jerrys bar as i was at napolean half way to wamplers and been waiting 2 yrs for huey swagger to make me some home made ice flys and caught him home and stayed for over1.5 hours as he tied up 40 for me and his shrimp flies ! around 2 pm after i called reddhead he called and took me and a couple guys to his hotspot ! and it was hot !!! he will be reporting later so i will let him tell !! but we got on ice and it was great and fish was a biting !!! i took 21 nice fish (thanks pete and bro inlaw ) mostly crappie and went to my cousins home in vc lk and cleaned and fried every one !!! it dont get no better than that !!!!!!!


----------



## blutoe (Dec 6, 2008)

three fo us ended up going to clear at daylite did pretty good only got 23 but they were nice ones.lost my best rod on the way off the ice.(reward)then went to gillets sucked only small ones only fished by boatlaunch then went to melloncamp till dark to finish limets. all ice was good melloncamp path was getten shakey on the way off but we made it should be ok with freesing temps. it was actuly a decent day other than the wind fished w/out coat between showers. going to check ice around here(lansing)i dont think it faired as well here........john


----------



## Sandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

Fished Dollar Lake and took home 21 Crappie....Biggest was 14 inches...Rain didn't start until 6-6:30.....


----------

